

The World Eats Cheap Bacon at the Expense of North Carolina's Rural Poor - dpflan
http://qz.com/433750/the-world-eats-cheap-bacon-at-the-expense-of-north-carolinas-rural-poor/

======
dpflan
Bloomberg article on the rise of bacon:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/articles/2014-10-06/bacon-why-
am...](http://www.bloomberg.com/bw/articles/2014-10-06/bacon-why-americas-
favorite-food-mania-happened)

------
killface
To be fair, most of them are probably vehemently republican (of the "dont give
ghetto welfare queens my gubmint money" type), so environmental protections
are down in that "god damn commie talk" list for them. Until it affects them,
personally.

~~~
flurben
Duplin County, the subject of the article, has about 2 registered Democrats
for every 1 registered Republican. They voted for Kay Hagan, and their local
politicians are Democratic.

